# I've done it I'm in Abu dhabi!



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi all, 

Long time coming! I accepted my job in Abu Dhabi and got here last weekend.

I'm going to spend this weekend getting about finding my bearings

Now the important bit...

Can you all suggest where people go to have a cold one?

Also accommodation, I'm put up in the beach rotana and looking for somewhere to rent, nice clean and 1 bedroom apartment would be fine. 

Thanks!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

The in house hostelry is ok, but wander 500 yards up the road past abu dhabi mall to the le Meridien and try captains lounge  kev


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

kevinthegulf said:


> The in house hostelry is ok, but wander 500 yards up the road past abu dhabi mall to the le Meridien and try captains lounge  kev


One of my mates was hear years ago and he said here is one called captains something, he couldn't remember. I'll have have a bash at that today. 

Does most expats live in Abu dhabi or on outskirts? My office is on mariah Island, been looking at al reem to stay but need to sell Limbs for 1 bedroom apartment


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I've heard there's some interesting night spots in Mina..


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

For accommodation there's a few bargains around these days in some of the older buildings (many still really nice places, just not shiny new!) near the Corniche and Hamdan street/Markaziyah, have a look online or find a decent estate agent to look for you.


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

I've parked my rear end outside the captains arms for just now. I've heard 49ers steak house is a bit out there for gas cookers if you get me... Also heard they do good steak though!! 

I've emailed someone about a place in al reem but it's about 15,000gbp per year. Don't know if that's good or what else you could get for that kind of money.


----------



## andrew.ralston98 (Aug 18, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> I've heard there's some interesting night spots in Mina..


What kind of interesting nightspots? Ha


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I like Captains. And the Brauhaus in Beach Rotana. Coopers in Park Rotana, Belgian Cafe in Intercon and Mcgettigans in Raha Beach are always lively and good for beer. I find Coopers and Mecgettigans to be "friendlier" for meeting people.

Dubizzle is your best friend. If your office is in Maryah, you can get easily get something cheaper and good in Tourist Club (and I am not talking of just run down buildings) or Mina Street.


----------

